# CPC looking for part time or PRN remote coding position



## pru9348@aol.com (Jul 24, 2012)

Julie Eavenson-CPC
3207 SW Deerfield #2, Bentonville, AR 72712
(901) 412-6318
pru9348@aol.com


Summary of Qualifications
•	CPC Certification from AAPC
•	Over 3 years' experience as a medical coding professional in a variety of clinical settings. 
•	References used for coding include the current International Classification of Diseases (ICD), American Medical Association Physicians' Current Procedural Terminology (CPT); Health Care Common Procedure Coding System (HCPCS); 
•	Knowledge of medical terminology, anatomy and physiology 
•	Broad medical experience also includes billing, reimbursement, HIPPA rules, insurance verification, scheduling, and report creation 
•	Key strengths: communication, adaptability, multi-tasking, interpersonal skills and overall resourcefulness 

Professional Experience

Mercy Pulmonology & Neurology Clinic • Bentonville • AR • 01/2012 â€“ Present

Medical Coding Specialist
•	Code inpatient and/or outpatient diagnoses and procedures using current ICD-9 CM and/or CPT classifications 
•	Extensive use of 3M-HIS encoder
•	Review and abstract relevant clinical data/medical records to select and sequence the appropriate ICD-9-CM diagnosis 
•	Reconcile clinical notes, patient encounter form, health information for compliance with HIPPA rules and JCAHO standards. 
•	Provide coding and documentation advice to the coding unit, clinical and professional staff. 
Northwest Medical Center • Springdale • AR • 01/2010 â€“ 01/2012

Medical Coder 
•	Coded outpatient medical charts in ER, Senior Health, Specimens, Cardiac Rehab, and Physical and Occupational Rehab. Handled different types of medical claims including surgery, physical therapy, and diagnostic tests.
•	Assigned codes on all diagnoses, procedures, and professional services with the most accurate and descriptive ICD-9-CM, CPT.
•	Followed hospital coding guidelines and regulatory rules in governing corresponding coding decisions 
•	Maintained the 97 percent of accuracy and productive quality that was required. 
•	Prepared Accounts Receivable adjustments for processing and approval 
•	Gained working knowledge of payees: contract insurance, HMOs, PPOs, Medicare/Medicaid, Workers Comp

Education

Medical Coding Certificate, CPC Certification from AAPC  GPA 4.0
Delta Technical Institute, Southaven, MS


----------



## senthillp (Feb 11, 2017)

*Having more than 7 yrs well experienced in Medical coding - Multi-specialty coder*



pru9348@aol.com said:


> Julie Eavenson-CPC
> 3207 SW Deerfield #2, Bentonville, AR 72712
> (901) 412-6318
> pru9348@aol.com
> ...



---------------------------

Hi, 

 I am Senthilkumar-CPC. Having more than 7 years Experience in Medical Coding field. I am a Multi-specialty Coder and well experienced in General Surgery and ASC, ER, E&M, IVR, Radiology and Denials. I started a company named IPlus Healthcare Solutions in India, Chennai. I am looking for medical coding projects (any specialty) from US based Clients. Please reply me if you are interested through Email: lpsendhill@gmail.com, +91 9551142442

thanks
Senthilkumar - CPC & ICD-10 certified.


----------

